# One Tip



## Shwackums (Jan 29, 2014)

I am a beginner when it comes to trapping, but if you could tell a beginner one tip that you wish someone would have told you then what would it be.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't pinch your fingers, lol!
I'd say to take your time making your sets, and make sure it's right. Imagine how the animal you are targeting will approach your set and place your trap accordingly. Have fun! 
What are your target animals?


----------



## Shwackums (Jan 29, 2014)

Target animals will be coyotes and Bobcats. Just waiting until after deer hunting season is done here in Alabama. On my lease, 3 cats and a yote have been shot this year. I have tons of trail cam pics of yotes though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Start scouting early... before trapping season!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Research and talk to as many trappers as you can , trapping forums are your best bet . Take your time and don't be discouraged if there isnt anything in your sets the first day ! lol ,.most of all have fun .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Starting out learn to be VERY diligent when make sets, especially K9 sets. Practice bedding traps before ever going to the field. Know when your trap is bedded solid with NO movement anywhere. With that also lean how to properly adjust pan tension and making a crisp pan release. Adjust all your traps before going to the field and the more you practice making a trap bed the faster you will get at making sets. 6 properly made sets will produce more fur than 12 poorly made sets.

Like stated above good luck and have fun!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

+50 on 220. * BED YOUR TRAP!*


----------

